# Interesting Website on Fibro



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Did you read eric's posting on the IBSgroup website about seratonin levels? Actually, this was part of a research article on Fibromyalgia. Perhaps those who get the newsletter have seen this info. already, as they mention some ot the same doctors that are doing the research mentioned in the Fibromyalgia newsletter out of Tuscan, AZ. http://content.health.msn.com/reference/1717 ------------------


----------

